# Dummyprogramm, Figuren Kleidung wechseln



## Kevin Frantz (16. Jul 2009)

Hi,
ich hätte ne Frage. Ich soll ein Dummyprogramm programmieren, bei dem eine Figur vorgegeben ist, bei der man die Kleidung auswählen kann. Aber in verschiedenen Farbtönen(mehr als 20). Also kann ich schonmal nicht zu jedem Kleidunsstück alle Farbkombinationen ins programm einscannen 
Also zusammengefasst:
-mehrere Kleidungsstücke
-für jedes Kleidunsstück mehrere Farb-Kombinationen

Ich kann leider kein Java(bzw. nur Anfänger), denke aber mir aus dem Quelltext die Funktionen erschließen zu können

Wär cool, wenn ihr mir en paar codeschnipsel vorgeben könntet

Danke  schonmal für den Aufwand
LG
Kevin


----------



## madboy (16. Jul 2009)

Codeschnipsel? Bitteschön: [JAVA=42]new CodeSnippet();[/code] ;-)
Ne, im Ernst. Was willst du tun? Wofür willst du Codeschnipsel? Ich hab jedenfalls keine Ahnung was du meinst.


----------



## Ein Keks (17. Jul 2009)

```
public class Dummy{
  private Pullover pulli;
  private Trousers trousers;
  private Tshirt tshirt;
  //etc...

  public Dummy(Pullover pulli, Trousers trousers, Tshirt tshirt){
     this.tshirt = tshirt;
     //etc.
  }

  public void setPullover(Pullover pulli){
     this.pulli = pulli;
  }
  
  public Pullover getPullover(){
     return pulli;
  }

}


public class DummyCanvas extends JPanel(){

  Dummy dummy;

  public DummyCanvas(int width, int height){
    this.setPrefferedSize(new Dimension(width, height));
    dummy = new Dummy(/*angaben*/);
    //etc.
  }

  @Override 
  protected paintComponent(Graphics g){
     g.drawImage(dummy.getPic(),x,y,dummy.getWidth(),
             dummy.getHeight());
     g.drawImage(dummy.getPulli().getPic(),x,y,dummy.getPulli().getWidth(),
             dummy.getPulli().getHeight());
     //etc.
  }
   
}

public abstract class Pullover(){

  private int width;
  private int height;
  
  public Pullover(int width, int height,....){
     this.width = width;
     this.height = height;
     //etc.
  }
  
  public abstract BufferedImage getPic();

  //getter, setter und weitere sachen...

}
```

hier sind ma so ein paar ansätze...
dein glück das mir langweilig is xD


----------



## mantax (17. Jul 2009)

Erstelle doch einfach ein "nacktes Template" und speichere alle Kleidungsstücke so ab, dass die Bereich für Kopf usw transparent sind und diese Grafik einfach über deine nackte Figur gelegt werden kann. Die verschiedenen Farbkombinationen kannst du ja vielleicht umgehen, indem du dir eine Methode schreibst die bestimmte Farben in der Grafik ersetzt! Dazu gibts auch ne Funktion, weiss aber gerade nicht wie die heißt


----------

